

RCov Reporting Enhancements - bradgessler
http://www.idolhands.com/ruby-on-rails/update-rcov-html-and-css-enhancements/

======
bradgessler
New Features Summary:

    
    
      Custom CSS
      Dynamic Filtering
    

Finally makes RCov usable.

Available now at <http://github.com/Bantik/rcov/tree/master> or wait a week
for it to be merged into core.

